# 1994 JOHNSON OUTBOARDS



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

3 cylinder OMCs were great engines. The early VRO systems were a little suspect, but easily bypassed. If this one is still running strong, it should be fine, either a pre-mix engine now or has a functional VRO system.


----------

